# mit XboX ueber Laptop(WLAN) ins internet



## perfektbeach (17. Juni 2005)

hai,
ich habe ein problem. Ich moechte gerne mit meiner XboX(LAN) ueber ein (LAN)Laptop(WLAN) dann zu meinem (WLAN)router. Ich hab schon viel probiert und weiss nicht wirklich worans haengt  also XboX ueber LAN zum Laptop dann ueber WLAN zum Router.
Aber alles in allem muss ich wohl erstmal mein ICS aktivieren koennen. Das kann ich leider nicht. Der PC sagt dass er das nicht kann weil schon eine andere Verbindung mit derselben IP aktiv ist. Da ist aber nur mein router und mein laptop der die ip vom router bekommt. Ausserdem hab ich nicht die moeglichkeit die ICS an meiner WLAN verbindung zu aktivieren und ich denke ich muss das dort tun.
Alles in allem ziemlich traurig das ganze 
Einen access point moecht ich eigentlich nicht kaufen, aus gewissen gruenden, komme aber nicht drumherum so wies aussieht.
Vielleicht hat jemand ne idee, da ihr euch damit ja wohl beschaeftigt habt.
thanx im voraus


----------

